# Pedigree lines -- good or bad?!



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is anybody familiar with Selah German Shepherds? My pup's grandparents and great grandparents on the mother's side comes from these lines...


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Breeder of AKC Large Old Fashioned German Shepherds

Is this the kennel perhaps? For me personally it bothers me when a "breeder" focuses on how large their dogs are, GSDs were not meant to be 110-135lbs by any stretch.. and the old-fashioned bit? :shrug:On the bright side it looks like some of their dogs are OFA..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They look like GSD's mixed with Tibetan Mastiffs. 

I dont find these dogs attractive at all. 

They have a female that is 28" tall and 110 pounds!  My male is 28" tall and only 80 pounds!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank's Great grandparents on his mothers side are some of the Selah dogs, 
He's 28-29 inches & 86 pounds, 16mos and a great dog. I know their dogs are advertised as >100 pounds but I dont' see Frank ever weighing that much basically because I think it's too much for his structure. He also doesn't look like the dogs on their site. 
I didn't buy him from Selah so I dont' know anything about them personally.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

At what point in the 100 year history of the breed where they that big?? I dont get it!


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

VomBlack said:


> Breeder of AKC Large Old Fashioned German Shepherds
> 
> Is this the kennel perhaps? For me personally it bothers me when a "breeder" focuses on how large their dogs are, GSDs were not meant to be 110-135lbs by any stretch.. and the old-fashioned bit? :shrug:On the bright side it looks like some of their dogs are OFA..


Yeah, I think this is the kennel. I found, or at least I think I found, a couple of the dogs listed on Bella's pedigree on their website. There is also Sunnyside's Carry, Vicky vom Mattenburcherland, Yasko vom Farbenspel, Percyna vom Fredebach, Falco vom Klebinger Schloss, and Zena vom Vehushof. I was able to find a few of these dogs' progeny on pedigreedatabase.com.

And not to sound stupid, but what does OFA mean exactly??


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> They look like GSD's mixed with Tibetan Mastiffs.
> 
> I dont find these dogs attractive at all.
> 
> They have a female that is 28" tall and 110 pounds!  My male is 28" tall and only 80 pounds!


Steroids, maybe?! It's interesting, though, to see a different take on the breed, even if it's not exactly true to the breed...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Fatdog Vom Yucksbergenscheizkopf


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

princessbelladonna2k11 said:


> And not to sound stupid, but what does OFA mean exactly??


Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahh gotcha... Good to know! I actually looked up a few of her relatives on there and was able to get good results. Thanks!!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

PaddyD said:


> Fatdog Vom Yucksbergenscheizkopf


<snerk!> Just spit coffee all over my keyboard!


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

DunRingill said:


> <snerk!> Just spit coffee all over my keyboard!


I thought I was going to go into labor when 
I read that!! Too funny! :wild:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wow, I hate to say this, but those are some unattractive dogs IMO. Overweight, poor pigment, and most of them have a "dopey" expression. The least they could have done is have them properly groomed before taking their photos.

Sorry, they might be very sweet couch potatoes, but they are definitely not what I have in mind when I think of a German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

That's what I thought when I first saw them! Fortunately, my pup looks NOTHING like those dogs. She will be tall and lean, but not over 100 lbs. The Selah bloodlines are her grandmother, and grandmother's parents. The other lines, I'm not sure of.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think you have a mix of lines and she will be what she will be. Sometimes they surprise you either way. Sometimes in a good way and sometimes not in a good way. Heres hoping to what you were looking for


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Well.................if you want a GSD the size of a small pony I guess this is the breeder to go to. Personally, seeing the breed promoted in this fashion (and there is nothing old fashioned about it, the early members of the breed were MEDIUM sized) makes me both sad and mad. I'd like to see the huge white guy trying to go over a wall or jump - but on second thoughts, no, I wouldn't.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

mini horse is right... And looking at some of the dams on the breeder site, they have very odd faces... Not very GSD like.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

princessbelladonna2k11 said:


> mini horse is right... And looking at some of the dams on the breeder site, they have very odd faces... Not very GSD like.


Yeah, like this one... Ugh.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Yeah, like this one... Ugh.


aaawwww, to someone, she's a beautiful girl


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> aaawwww, to someone, she's a beautiful girl


Uh, yeah, except that's supposed to be a BOY. I rest my case!


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah... I don't know... I feel ashamed of her breeding now... I guess they didn't know what they were doing?! Or, just have a different take on the breed...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

princessbelladonna2k11 said:


> Yeah... I don't know... I feel ashamed of her breeding now... I guess they didn't know what they were doing?! Or, just have a different take on the breed...


Your dog's breeding is not *her* fault... it doesn't matter if it's good or bad, she's your pet, just love her! But you're right, looking at that website, I don't think these breeders have a goal in mind other than creating more oversized pet dogs; at least some of the dogs have OFA, which is good.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Uh, yeah, except that's supposed to be a BOY. I rest my case!


:rofl:


----------



## ljeziva (Nov 10, 2011)

*oversized gsd*

Does anyone here own a super large gsd - 28"tall - 85lbs? What do you think of these dogs?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ljeziva said:


> Does anyone here own a super large gsd - 28"tall - 85lbs? What do you think of these dogs?


Might want to start a new thread instead of resurrecting one from August.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by ljeziva 
Does anyone here own a super large gsd - 28"tall - 85lbs? What do you think of these dogs?


Emoore said:


> Might want to start a new thread instead of resurrecting one from August.


Good point
Also
That's not so super large for many in this site.
For LOTS of people in this forum, bigger is better, the heck with the standard.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I 'had' a male once that ws 32" at the shoulders and 125lbs of lean bod..

He wasn't real ambitious and hogged the couch most of the time


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ljeziva said:


> Does anyone here own a super large gsd - 28"tall - 85lbs? What do you think of these dogs?


My male fits your discription to a T.

He will be 3 years old in March, he's 28" tall and about 85 pounds. 

He is not very agile, he's really long, he has low/medium drive and he can go days without a walk and be perfectly content with laying on the couch watching tv all day. My working line 5 month old female has more energy than he does.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

First of all, people who think large dogs are impressive usually tend to greatly exaggerate the size & weight of their dogs. People coming to look at their pups or to buy a dog aren't going to ask the breeder to measure their dog's height or put their dogs on scales to prove the size claims.

Longer hair also adds an illusion of size

If you look closer at the photos at the site, you'll see there's been quite a bit of "doctoring" done to them in an attempt to give illusion of more size.

Do you have a pedigree for your dog? If you can post your dog's pedigree I may be able to give you more information on what these dogs go back to.

Don't feel ashamed of your dog's breeding. Most people' start out with a good pet, get inspired to learn more about the breed, & go on from there. Also remember the majority of dogs even from the finest bloodlines, end up in homes as family companion pets.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

Since it wouldn't let me edit my post, I have to duplicate my post plus additional valuable info.

First of all, people who think large dogs are impressive usually tend to greatly exaggerate the size & weight of their dogs. People coming to look at their pups or to buy a dog aren't going to ask the breeder to measure their dog's height or put their dogs on scales to prove the size claims.

Longer hair also adds an illusion of size

If you look closer at the photos at the site, you'll see there's been quite a bit of "doctoring" done to them in an attempt to give illusion of more size.

Do you have a pedigree for your dog? If you can post your dog's pedigree I may be able to give you more information on what these dogs go back to.

Don't feel ashamed of your dog's breeding. Most people' start out with a good pet, get inspired to learn more about the breed, & go on from there. Also remember the majority of dogs even from the finest bloodlines, end up in homes as family companion pets.

Here are links to a few Selah dogs pedigrees.
Spirit of Caleb Crossing Selah - German Shepherd Dog
6 gen. pedigree for Elisheva Israel Selah - German Shepherd Dog
Cyrus


PDF OFA search results for Shiloh Shepherds incl, some Selah dogs
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNHW07owjlUT-4pFXQHEbgqaPFNpIw&cad=rja


----------

